# First Aid Kit



## jbonez

How many of you guys carry a first aid kit? Any waterproof ones out there ? When have you required it on the water. Cheers


----------



## jbonez

salticrak said:


> I need to get a double hinged sidecutter.That's about it.


Knippex would be business for that probably 50-150$ tho I was thinking about a set vacuum sealed for emergency hook removal as maintaining one set of pliers is enough work.


----------



## grinner

I carry 5 ampoules of morphine as I have seen people stand on stingrays and they tend to do a lot of screaming. I saw all the stonefish on the bottom at moreton island one day when snorkelling and I don't want to be screaming for hours waiting for pain relief if I ever tread on one.

When camping , I usually chuck in a few big crepe bandages for snake bites and a nitrolingual spray in case someone has a coronary.

Burns cream is also useful as someone invariably treads in the campfire.

An asthma spray is also a good idea , as is a few ampoules of Phenergan as you never know when someone will get a jelly fish sting and have an allergic reaction.
I have a couple of old epi pens in the car as well (probably expired but i'm sure they are better than nothing).

And always take a course of antibiotics as a throbbing toothache at night is pretty much a camping spoiler.

Be prepared


----------



## Bretto

I bought a smallish first aid kit a while ago. If I know I'm going to be on the water for a while I usually stow it away in the hull. Haven't had a need for it yet, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## jbonez

I got a small $10 first aid kit from woolworths.. I was thinking other than injury probably the major thing that has got me is dehydration.. Sure you can take alot of water but if you piss around and the dehydration hits maybe some neurphen plus and some electrolyte tablets or something.

Other than that I keep a tub of vaso in the kayak cause its good to slow down bleeding & good to keep ya kissing lips pretty for all the girls on the beach.


----------



## kiwipea

It is good to include a half roll of "gladwrap" in first aid kit
Get a full roll then cut it in half, thru inner backing cardboard and all
In the case of a fairly severe cut or wound, the wrapping of gladwrap will control bleeding and help in keeping out infection, untill you can get back to shore and get medical help.

kp


----------



## jbonez

grinner said:


> I carry 5 ampoules of morphine as I have seen people stand on stingrays and they tend to do a lot of screaming. I saw all the stonefish on the bottom at moreton island one day when snorkelling and I don't want to be screaming for hours waiting for pain relief if I ever tread on one.
> 
> When camping , I usually chuck in a few big crepe bandages for snake bites and a nitrolingual spray in case someone has a coronary.
> 
> Burns cream is also useful as someone invariably treads in the campfire.
> 
> An asthma spray is also a good idea , as is a few ampoules of Phenergan as you never know when someone will get a jelly fish sting and have an allergic reaction.
> I have a couple of old epi pens in the car as well (probably expired but i'm sure they are better than nothing).
> 
> And always take a course of antibiotics as a throbbing toothache at night is pretty much a camping spoiler.
> 
> Be prepared


Gees im going to have to break into a chemist to secure that list.


----------



## Zed

Grinner not withstanding, does anyone carry a suture kit? Ive debated it for years. Being unskilled, just having it would mean I might use it. I dont want to commit to that.

Superglue is a good thing to keep in the kit. I keep a few leftover hydrocodone for severe pain. Some triple antibiotic cream and tape w gauze will go a long way.


----------



## kayakone

Add some Xylocaine 5% cream for local anaesthetic. Apply to the skin around the buried hook or cut, and in 5 minutes the area is numb. It makes hook removal easy and prevents trauma and pain.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=Pic+ ... 250%3B1000


----------



## Guest

Toblerone anyone?

http://www.seakayakforum.com/viewtopic. ... 78399937af


----------



## paulo

Superglue for deep cuts, spray on bandage for small ones, sidecutters for hooks, stingoes for bluebottles that sometimes flick up onto you when sailing, surgical rubber tubing for tourniquet, bandage for constriction, miniature suncsreen, scalpel, magnesium for cramps, ibuprophen.
In a clip lid in a dry bag. Open the drybag after each session to slow the rust.


----------



## jbonez

Sounds like a good kit paulo.


----------



## Phoenix

I make up kits to suit my needs.

I wouldn't suggest taking drugs. An ambulance should be able to get to you in time. You can't temperature control them, it's illegal unless you are licensed and if they haven't been stored correctly, then you have no idea how they might act when administered. I'd really suggest leaving it to the professionals.

I'd suggest;
Maybe a CPR mask or a laerdel resus pocket mask

A range of dressings - different sizes. A couple of emergency/israeli bandages - there are various brands. These are really for serious wounds, but quite versatile as they can be used as slings.

A range of band-aids.
Some steri-strips
Perhaps some derma-bond (medical superglue)
Some burn aid gel is ok, but that's not for immediate treatment of burns
At least two 15cm heavy-duty crepe bandages for snake bite
Strapping tape
Trauma shears
Forceps
Some betadine wipes
Latex exam gloves x several pairs
Some second skin patches
At least a couple of cyalume sticks
A couple of those 30ml "vials" of saline for washing out a wound
A pen & waterproof paper, any notes you can take on the scene of an accident will be very valueable sooner or later.

Any routine medications you might take.
Some paracetamol/ ibuprofen - but what you take is for you or your direct dependents (ie wife/kids, not some random)


----------



## Smylea

I bought one of these:
http://chemmart.com.au/product/surgipack--123-premium-first-aid-kit-p291662
then added the extras I thought I might need (snake bite bandages, variety of plasters, Panadol, Imodium, etc.).
Handy with individual zip lock kits for different injuries.
I have a senior first aid qualification and feel an ounce of preparation beats a pound of cure.
Have used it a number of times, but fortunately only for minor problems.

Ray


----------



## Guest

Most of the guys who carry drugs and extra gear are professionals and usually GPs with a doctors bag or similar. I feel most first aid gear is mainly for comfort and very rarely a game changer. Usually some sort of bandage can be fashioned from clothing in an emergency. This will usually be adequate until proper medical aid is sort.

Best thing in a real emergency is to do the basics well. Call for help early (phone or radio). Effective CPR, hands free if necessary. Learn how to open and support an airway. Pressure for bleeding. That's about it and all you can do that'll make a difference. Most of the game changers are not carried outside of an ambulance or ED (defib, O2, ALS drugs, IV fluids). Even then almost all of the out of hospital cardiac arrests I have seen recently (doing a 6 month stint in intensive care) have ended badly and even a lot of the in hospital arrests have had poor outcomes.

I don't carry a first aid kit these days for most trips. Maybe a few bandages if going camping for a few days.


----------



## Phoenix

What you need is a means to treat yourself enough to either get back to your car, or keep you alive until further help arrives.

Even if you do carry a gucci medical kit with all sorts of bells and whistles - if wont be a whole lot of good if it gets wet or damp.

You're better off keeping your well stocked kit in your car, and a range of methods for calling in help.

Maybe consider;
An EPIRB
Flares
A Signalling mirror
A whistle
A strobe.


----------



## Cresta57

My first kayak aid kit consists of a roll of duct tape & a leatherman. A bit blasé maybe but the wire cutters/pliers can and have removed hooks and nothing sticks like duct tape. I do keep a full kit in the car & have another that we take camping. From past experience band-aids are a waste of time on the water as are a bandage.


----------



## killer

Yep, Duct Tape to hold together severed limbs, and a small First Aid kit full of all sorts of goodies.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## jbonez

killer said:


> Yep, Duct Tape to hold together severed limbs


I think you have it covered.


----------



## killer

Yep, good old duct tape has lots of uses  .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## dru

Kelvin said:


> Toblerone anyone?
> 
> http://www.seakayakforum.com/viewtopic. ... 78399937af


Everyone should read this. Detailed, hilarious, full of info.

The kit can be simple for normal fishing, needs a little more for multi day. Any serious injury/mishap can not be dealt with on the water. Calm, warm the patient and trip the PLB. This includes broken bones, dislocated shoulders as well as heart attack and other serious matters.

Common issues that can be dealt with are: sunburn, cuts abrasions, blisters, hooks/trebles, fish spikes, stings, sand rash or in the eye, rash, knife injuries (if serious PLB time), oyster cuts. Also muscle and strain problems.

Basically the first aid is to allow the paddler to continue or to get home. Proper treatment on shore.

So the kit looks something like:
Multi tool (or decent knife and pliers from you tackle)
Gauze bandages, vet rap self amalgamating has been recommended
Duct tape (over the gauze, splints and multiple other uses)
Stingoes/vinegar/antihistamine for stings
Betadine for cuts, oysters, braid burns, fish spikes
Muscle relaxant for minor strains, use aspirin/nurafen perhaps
Sun burn recovery (aloe Vera is good)
Eye wash
Vaseline or Lucas Pawpaw ointment

And surgical grade superglue if you are game.

In short, nothing like any first aid kit you can buy as prepared kit.


----------



## Phoenix

Vinegar has been proven to be BS.

Tampons are ok for nose bleeds, but other than that - I'll leave them for the girls...

Good link Dru


----------



## Phoenix

I doubt that you'll be getting many bullet or shrapnel wounds on the waters around Australia anytime soon.

And if you want to plug holes like that, I'd be using something like the "emergency bandage" formerly known as the Israeli bandage which is truly multi-use (bandage, dressing, sling, eye pad - you name it the Israeli's have thought of everything) or you could use basic gauze like Kerlex. Either way, I think you may have strayed off topic a little.


----------



## jbonez

Salti is just using whats available to him.

I used a new fishing rod today, got out beyond breakers and realized it didn't fit into my rod holder, had to perform surgery on the rodbut but which resulted in a slice across the finger from being careless. Left my kit on the bench but the bleeding subdued.


----------



## soloyakka85

For the freshwater boys adding a pack of water purification tablets is handy also. Something else that hasn't been mentioned is a glass vial of potassium permanganate as a back up purifier, antibacterial, air to water signal(fresh and salt), fire starter (be very careful with this one)etc. 
Phil


----------



## paddleparra

In my opinion he best first aid kit&#8230;. consists of:

1, Communications
2, Companions - fishing buddies - who are aware of any conditions you may have 
3, Classes - grab yourself a first aid lesson, refresher courses are just as valid
4, Composure - keep calm, and if you have 2 or more of the above you should be ok

If you have the above, you will know what you need to take or indeed what items you always carry which can be fashioned to assist you - anchor trolley rope as a tourniquet, ice for strains sprains so on and so fourth!

Some people die on the water, seizures, strokes, infarcts etc, all said conditions are untreatable with any degree effectiveness whilst bobbing around on the water, (many of these conditions have limited survival rates even when they occur in the presence of prehospital and hospital experts - although Aus has an outstanding record by world standards).

In addition to the above 4, I personally carry a couple of Israeli dressings, pain relief and side cutters. I used to carry the box and dice until I tried to treat a deep lac I received on the water, all my great ideas went out the window as soon as water started to mix with my kit - keep your kits simple, dry and easy to access.

I do agree with keeping a comprehensive kit in the car.

My 2 cents worth!

Cheers 
PP


----------



## kayakone

Thanks PP. KISS.


----------

